# Besuchen Sie uns auf dem Automatisierungstreff 2009



## MB connect line GmbH (6 März 2009)

Guten Tag,

kommen Sie zum Automatisierungstreff nach Böblingen und diskutieren 
Sie Ihre konkreten Fernwartungs-Aufgaben und -Projekte mit unseren 
Fachleuten im persönlichen Gespräch. Mit *mbPOINT* über Punkt-zu-Punkt-
Verbindungen oder mit *mbNET* über sichere Internet-/VPN-Verbindungen 
realisieren Sie Ihre Fernwartung unternehmensweit nach einem einheitlichen 
Standard. Nutzen auch Sie die langjährige Erfahrung von MB Connect Line. 
Wir freuen uns auf das Gespräch mit Ihnen.

Zum *Automatierungstreff*:
Hier werden neue Technologien und Trends in der Industrie- und Gebäude-
automation präsentiert und diskutiert. 

Die Veranstaltung findet vom 18. - 20. März 2009 statt und bietet Ihnen 


interessante Fachvortäge in den *Foren*
Praxis-*Workshops* zum Mitmachen (Anmeldung erforderlich)
persönliche Beratung durch die *Aussteller*
Ihre kostenlose, persönliche Eintrittskarte erhalten Sie nach Online-
Registrierung direkt vom *Veranstalter*.


----------



## TCP/IP (12 März 2009)

Hallo, hat man zu der Ausstellung freien Zugang oder nur wenn man an einem der Worksshops teilnimmt?

tcp/ip


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (13 März 2009)

TCP/IP schrieb:


> Hallo, hat man zu der Ausstellung freien Zugang oder nur wenn man an einem der Worksshops teilnimmt?



Guten Tag,

wenn Sie sich direkt beim *Veranstalter* registrieren, erhalten Sie einen 
Gutschein für eine kostenlose Eintrittskarte zum Besuch der Ausstellung 
und der Fach-Vorträge in den Foren.


----------



## MB connect line GmbH (19 März 2009)

*Freitag, 14:00 Uhr Vortrag Internetfernwartung*

Guten Tag,

wir laden Sie herzlich ein zum Vortrag

*Internetfernwartung - die ganzheitliche Lösung für  viele 
Steuerungen, **Antriebe und Bedienpanels*

am Freitag, den 20.03.09, von 14:00 bis 14:30 Uhr 
auf dem Automatisierungstreff in Böblingen. 

Referent: Siegfried  Müller, MB Connect Line GmbH


----------

